

PageStack Android: Push/Pop web pages between your desktop & Android phone. - dannyr
http://pagestackandroid.appspot.com/

======
dannyr
I developed this with @hedgehog during Google Campout. You can now download
this on the Android Market.

~~~
muckster
I LOVE it. I've been thinking of and meaning to make something like this for
ages - thanks for doing it for us! Now, get out of my head. :D

------
srn
Yeah, I've wanted this for a while, though not for android.

